

The Joel Test: Steps to Better Code - lquist
http://www.joelonsoftware.com/articles/fog0000000043.html

======
IanChiles
I love how this article may be from 2000, but I didn't realize it until he
mentioned CVS and checked the date. It's really awesome that a tech article
can be brought back up 13 years later and still manage to be relevant.

